# All Slavic languages: Yat



## Vulcho

Hello, I'm searching for information on the pronunciation of yat in all the slavic languages. The wikipedia article was not as helpful as I had hoped.

Examples for yat (in Bulgarian): 
лято (summer), река (river), вятър (wind) 

I hope these words are the same in all slavic languages. How do you pronounce them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Diaspora

In Serbo-Croatian there are three manifistations of the yat, they are called ijekavski, ekavski and ikavski.

Ijekavski (standard Croatian, Bosnian, standard Serbian in Montenegro, Bosnia)

_ljeto (љето), rijeka (ријека), vjetar (вјетар)_

Ekavski (standard Serbian)

_leto (лето), reka (река), vetar (ветар)_

Ikavski (not standard, used by Croats in Dalmatia, and pockets of Bosnia, northern Serbia)

_lito, rika, vitar_


In some regions there is a combination of these, for example south Herzegovina (ijekavski-ikavski mix), Subotica (ekavski-ikavski mix), Novi Pazar (ekavski-ijekavski mix). But I suspect that regionalisms are dying out to official standards.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*poletje* (=summer) or *leto* (=year)
*reka*
*veter*

In Slovenian, the sound represented by the letter *e* is a "closed e" (thanks, Sokol!) and is somewhere between an "i" and an "e" as pronounced in many other Slavic languages.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian ekavian: лето/leto [lêtɔ], река/reka [rě:kɐ], ветар/vetar [vêtɐr]
Serbian ijekavian: љето/ljeto [ʎêtɔ], ријека/rijeka* [rijekɐ], вјетар/vjetar [vjêtɐr]

Slovene: leto, reka, veter
Macedonian: лето, река, ветар

Slovak: leto, rieka, vietor
Czech: léto, řeka, vítr
Polski: lato, rzeka, wiatr

Ukrainian: літо, ріка, вітер
Belarusian: лета, рака, вецер**

Russian: лето ['lʲetɐ], река [rʲɪ'ka], ветар ['vʲetʲɪr]

* not sure about the accent position
** not sure about it


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

leto [letɔ]
rieka [ri̯eka]
vietor [vi̯etɔr]


----------



## jazyk

In Czech:

léto, řeka, vítr


----------



## texpert

I'm afraid the vocals in the Czech syllables _lé_, _ře_ and _ví_ can not be called _yat _(ѣ) as it is defined here (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yat) because it has turned into *í* and *é *apparently. On the other hand, the same occurrence survives in the form of _*ě*_ (b*ě*lit, v*ě*trný) pronounced as _bjelit_, _vjetrný_.


----------



## Heroj_MKD

phosphore said:


> Serbian ekavian: лето/leto [lêtɔ], река/reka [rě:kɐ], ветар/vetar [vêtɐr]
> Serbian ijekavian: љето/ljeto [ʎêtɔ], ријека/rijeka* [rijekɐ], вјетар/vjetar [vjêtɐr]
> 
> Slovene: leto, reka, veter
> Macedonian: лето, река, ветeр    -    leto, reka, veter
> 
> Slovak: leto, rieka, vietor
> Czech: léto, řeka, vítr
> Polski: lato, rzeka, wiatr
> 
> Ukrainian: літо, ріка, вітер
> Belarusian: лета, рака, вецер**
> 
> Russian: лето ['lʲetɐ], река [rʲɪ'ka], ветар ['vʲetʲɪr]
> 
> * not sure about the accent position
> ** not sure about it


----------



## iobyo

Are you sure, Heroj MKD?


----------



## Ozar Midrashim

phosphore said:


> Russian: лето ['lʲetɐ], река [rʲɪ'ka], ветар ['vʲetʲɪr]


 
Correct, but it's spelled ветер


----------



## phosphore

Of course. I just copied the Serbian version


----------

